# Mark gets fixed.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mark had been riding with way too many gears for way too long. We did something about that today.

A bunch of us met off of US50 . We started riding just after it stopped raining. It wasn't long before the sun broke through and the winds picked up.

Bill was riding a sweet old Paramount fixte conversion, Len was on his 'Dog, Miss M was on her Waterford fixed. I was riding some sort of Cal Hippy thing, Mark was on plastic. Even though Mark and I had gears we didn't shift much.

We were pretty much riding on quiet back roads down to the bay (of course in Southern Maryland quiet back roads=hills). We had a good time catching up on all the changes in life. It wasn't long at all before we got to Rose Haven where we stopped for lunch.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know exactly how to explain it but somehow after lunch we only rode uphill and into the wind. But it was a flat ride. Who knows...

Towards the end someone got to the front and started winding things up a bit. I was used to it so I was right on her wheel, the last few miles flew by.

Then it was time to fix up Mark and say goodby to the 'Dog.

Arby, when you give the first lesson on fixed in Baltimore post a few pix. O.K.?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Congrats Mark!*

Looks like you all had a good time. Congratulations Mark on your Dog! Looking forward to updates on how you like it. Maybe we can to the Fixed Tour de Greenmount Cemetary in a few weeks. After May 18th I'll be human again (school)! Cheers!
MB1 looking forward to seeing the pics when you get your new one.
Sheila


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Yikes. Looks like you had some nasty climbs, judging by all the shots with everyone out of their saddles.

Love the honey-colored Brooks. That was Miss M, right? What model Brooks? I had a honey Swift on the road bike that I recently gave up to the insurance company. Will probably get another one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> What model Brooks?


Finesse.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*A tip...*



zeytin said:


> Looks like you all had a good time. Congratulations Mark on your Dog! Looking forward to updates on how you like it. Maybe we can to the Fixed Tour de Greenmount Cemetary in a few weeks. After May 18th I'll be human again (school)! Cheers!
> MB1 looking forward to seeing the pics when you get your new one.
> Sheila


I set the 'Dog up with my favorite big ol' Conti Top Touring tires. They may be just a little too heavy duty for a styling racer guy like Mark. 

OTOH they could be just perfect for riding on the C&O Tow Path. If someone knew someone who had tires that they really didn't need someone might loan someone said tires for such a trip. 

If you know what I mean....


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Looks like I missed a fun one*

Another nice ride report.

I knew MarkS was a fixed rider at heart. When he did the Single Sentury without getting the bell rang at him (ie. no shifting) I knew he wouldn't be long till he was on a fixed gear. Sorry I missed the fun. The pictures would have looked better with a splash of pink in them. Ha Ha.

Congrats MarkS on the new steed. Did the seller tell you it was like new, with less than 300 miles on it, and never ridden in the rain? 

I heard MB1 only said one word after the ride and the sale.

DOGGONE!!!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*It was a lot of fun*



bigrider said:


> Another nice ride report.
> 
> I knew MarkS was a fixed rider at heart. When he did the Single Sentury without getting the bell rang at him (ie. no shifting) I knew he wouldn't be long till he was on a fixed gear. Sorry I missed the fun. The pictures would have looked better with a splash of pink in them. Ha Ha.
> 
> ...


It was a great ride. MB1 did not make any representations about the Street Dog, but I'm sure that if if had an odometer on it, the number would exceed even my best guess. However, the real selling point for the bike was its provenance. If you ever have seen one of the catalogues from the high end auction houses like Sothebys or Christie's, you know what I mean -- things like "property of the "Duke of XXX" or "property of a direct descendant of a Signer of the Declaration of Independence." If people can pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for Jacqueline Kennedy Onasis' fake pearls, I can assure that a bike with a provenance like the Street Dog is priceless. My only concern is that the Street Dog will get angry with me because I will not be giving it as much exercise as it is used to having.

Looking forward to the next Single Speed Sentury.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MarkS said:


> It was a great ride. MB1 did not make any representations about the Street Dog, but I'm sure that if if had an odometer on it, the number would exceed even my best guess. However, the real selling point for the bike was its provenance. If you ever have seen one of the catalogues from the high end auction houses like Sothebys or Christie's, you know what I mean -- things like "property of the "Duke of XXX" or "property of a direct descendant of a Signer of the Declaration of Independence." If people can pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for Jacqueline Kennedy Onasis' fake pearls, I can assure that a bike with a provanance like the Street Dog is priceless. My only concern is that the Street Dog will get angry with me because I will not be giving it as much exercise as it is used to having.
> 
> Looking forward to the next Single Speed Sentury.



There is no way you are going to take that Dog for a walk as much as it probably requires to keep it from yipping in the corner. Steel bikes are like fine wine, miles just add to the value of the bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> pay hundreds of thousands of dollars..... a bike with a provanance like the Street Dog is priceless......
> 
> 
> > now you tell me......


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Didn't want to tip my cards too early*



MB1 said:


> MarkS said:
> 
> 
> > pay hundreds of thousands of dollars..... a bike with a provanance like the Street Dog is priceless...... QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*It was a great day.......*

made better by great company.

The only problem was that the first half of the ride was with the wind......(LOL).

Thanks for organizing it MB1, and thank Miss m for her (as usual) great company.

Nice meeting you MarkS,

Longest ride I've done this year, 73.5 miles.......and more hills (by a long shot) than we have on the shore. I'm Happily sore today.

Thanks Again.

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Lol*

the bell was the best touch........and then when they realized we were all riding in one gear.

Len


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Let me know if you want more hills*



Len J said:


> Nice meeting you MarkS,
> 
> Longest ride I've done this year, 73.5 miles.......and more hills (by a long shot) than we have on the shore. I'm Happily sore today.
> 
> Len


Len:

It was nice meeting you, too.

If you ever want to ride even more hills (but not mountains), let me know. We have plenty of them near my house in northern Baltimore County. If there are no traffic problems, you should be able to get to my house in about 90 minutes. And, just so that you know, my usual "long" ride is about half the length of the usual MB1/Miss M ride (i.e., 50-75 miles).

Mark


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Couple things:*



MB1 said:


> I don't know exactly how to explain it but somehow after lunch we only rode uphill and into the wind. But it was a flat ride. Who knows...
> 
> Towards the end someone got to the front and started winding things up a bit. I was used to it so I was right on her wheel, the last few miles flew by.
> 
> ...


That top photo in this post, with the high banked grassy hills on either side of the road looks very similar to a section Mark and I have ridden many times here in NW Balto county. (Mark, I think it's Butler? It's on the way to the hill of death, or it might even be the hill of death). Secondly, I got a chuckle out of the bottom photo of Mark in a white t-shirt which makes him look like a big ol' fatty! Anyone who knows Mark, knows that if he turns sideways, he all but disapears lol... Must have been a gust of wind eh? 

Great ride report; wish I could have joined you guys. I'd love to partake in a SSS sometime. 

MB1: you can count on some photos when Mark and I take a fixte ride.

Enjoyed this post,
Arby.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*T-Shirt is better than the alternative*



Arby said:


> That top photo in this post, with the high banked grassy hills on either side of the road looks very similar to a section Mark and I have ridden many times here in NW Balto county. (Mark, I think it's Butler? It's on the way to the hill of death, or it might even be the hill of death). Secondly, I got a chuckle out of the bottom photo of Mark in a white t-shirt which makes him look like a big ol' fatty! Anyone who knows Mark, knows that if he turns sideways, he all but disapears lol... Must have been a gust of wind eh?
> 
> Great ride report; wish I could have joined you guys. I'd love to partake in a SSS sometime.
> 
> ...


RB: There were sections of the ride that looked a lot like my usual routes in Baltimore County. But, there were no hills anywhere near as steep or as long as Piney Grove Road (or as you call it, the hill of death). I never had ridden south of Annapolis. I was surprised as to how rural the southern part of Anne Arundel County is.

Just before MB1 snapped the photo of me with the bike that is posted above, he snapped one of me sans shirt, with my bib straps hanging down. The T-shirt photo may make me look a little bigger than I am, but it definitely is better than a photo of me without a shirt.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*So how much are you willing to pay*



MarkS said:


> RB: Just before MB1 snapped the photo of me with the bike that is posted above, he snapped one of me sans shirt, with my bib straps hanging down. The T-shirt photo may make me look a little bigger than I am, but it definitely is better than a photo of me without a shirt.


to not have that photo posted?

BTW talk about a farmers tan.....


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*You can have everything in my bank account*



MB1 said:


> to not have that photo posted?
> 
> BTW talk about a farmers tan.....


But, you can't have the Street Dog back.

Also, isn't there something in the forum guidelines about not posting pictures of barechested, male cyclists? If there isn't there should be.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I set the 'Dog up with my favorite big ol' Conti Top Touring tires. They may be just a little too heavy duty for a styling racer guy like Mark.
> 
> OTOH they could be just perfect for riding on the C&O Tow Path. If someone knew someone who had tires that they really didn't need someone might loan someone said tires for such a trip.
> If you know what I mean....


MB1 Nudge, Nudge, wink ,wink eh? Thanks for the heads up...uh Mark?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Let me put some miles on it first*



zeytin said:


> MB1 Nudge, Nudge, wink ,wink eh? Thanks for the heads up...uh Mark?


Other than a quick spin around my driveway after I took the Street Dog out of my car on Sunday, I haven't even ridden the bike yet. After I get some miles on it, I'll let you know -- we can talk about it at the Greenmount Century single speed tour. I have been thinking about a C&O Canal ride myself -- nothing major -- just a day trip. I was going to use my cyclocross bike, but maybe I'll try it on the Street Dog.


----------

